# Bring the Pain 2008



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Well i suppose its my turn seeing as everyone else has a journal.Over the course of the winter months diet and training have been heavy on both sides of the boarder.Lots of protein,calories,carbs and fishy fats.Training has been very compound based at quite a heavy weight ratio.This is because my energy levels during the darker months drop dramatically.Mainly i just try to maintain a reasonable degree of strength.I'll go in and do 2 major and one minor muscle groups a day on a four day split.I hate winter.I'm definately a summer person.But then who is'nt?Cardio has been the odd hour long bike ride in the rain but that part of my winter routine is never carved in stone,just as and when i feel the need.

Spring training really started about 4 weeks ago to be honest but i have'nt implemented a different,higher tempo regime until the start of this week so as of Monday 17th March 2008 its gone like this:

Monday: Pec's = (2x10db bp warm up 15kg&20kg)4x10db incline bp @ 30kg

4x10db flat bp @ 42kg

4x10db decline bp @ 27.5kg

4x10 27.5kg db pullovers

Warm down on chest fly machine from 77kg - 21kg

Biceps: (15kg alternate db curls warm up)4x10 25kg alternate db curls.4x10 20kg db single preacher curls or 4x30kg barbell 21's

4x10 30kg drop set to 10kg overhead cable curls

Abdominal's:4x10 weighted hanging leg lifts with 7kg db between feet

4x10 30kg oblique cable twists.

Tuesday: Lats:2x10 warm up sets 4x10 115kg close grip pulldowns

4x10 30kg straight arm pulldowns

Rhoms & posterior delts:seated rows 2x10 25kg warm up 4x01 112kg wide grip

Back flys:4x10 56kg warm down to 21kg

Spinae Erectus:db deadlifts 2x01 25kg warm up 4x10 47.5kg working sets

Triceps:2x10 30kg (warm up) rope pull downs 4x10 60kg working sets

4x10 dips

4x10 cable overheads 50kg down to 15kg

Wednesday:Rest.Eat a Chicken or 4!

Thursday: (shoulders and traps)2x10 12kg warm up 4x10 20kg db lateral raises

4x10 27.5kg db shoulder press

4x10 25kg barbell front delt raises

Shrugs = 2x10 20kg warm up 4x10 36kg working sets

Abs:4x10 weighted hanging leg lifts

Friday:Legs = 4x10 25kg Bulgarian lunges after warm up of course

4x10 230kg leg press

4x10 free body squats to warm down

Saturday:Rest,Eat,Sleep

Sunday:Rest,Eat,Sleep

I hope this all makes sense and i have'nt ball's anything up my son's yapping in my left ear hole about the melting rate of Easter eggs ffs!

I'm about to go on a 45 min cycle on an empty stomach to start to shed a little excess chub on the tum and we're off swimming @ 2pm.We'll chuck the kids in the shallow end and myself and one of my training partners Wanye will do some Hypoxia work at the deep end,repeatedly diving in and out for a locker keys and underwater widths to retrieve weighted batons until we drown,lol.

See you next week :becky:

Gazz


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Gazz said:


> swimming @ 2pm.We'll chuck the kids in the shallow end and myself and one of my training partners Wanye will do some Hypoxia work at the deep end,repeatedly diving in and out for a locker keys and underwater widths to retrieve weighted batons until we drown,lol.
> 
> See you next week :becky:
> 
> Gazz


I really like this idea and might do it myself, I remember seeing a video of marius pudzianowski doing it. Thats it, i'm gonna go and give it a go 2moro.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Its so good at strengthening your lung capacity Nath.I did'nt relate to it too much to begin with.My boxing past made me aware of the hight altitude training alot of fighters do and swimming underwater for aslong as you can is hard as hell too but i notice im not gassing so much on exersises that used to have me huffing and puffing before like lat pulldowns and squats.

I seem to have missed out my bodyweight in my first entry so just to get an idea of my ups and downs i was 13.10 stone when i when back into the gym after a 2 week christmas break.That was 5th January 2008.I was 12.8 stone 4 weeks ago at the start of Spring training.This morning before breakfast i sat at a comfortable 13.0 stone exectly.

Daily food intake as of the start of this week is:

7am 100g Rolled oats 300ml semi skimmed milk 50g whey

11am 2xpoached eggs on 2xwholemeal toast 1xbanana 250ml freshly squeezed orange juice

1pm 2x100g chicken breasts with sweet potatoes and soya beans 1xapple

3pm 50g whey

5pm 2x50g salmon fillets 100g whole wheat pasta twirls mixed herb salad

7pm Training.water,water,water!

8:30 PWO 50g Whey 25g Corn flour

9:30 450g tub of Cottage cheese with 500ml semi skimmed milk and half a dozan walnut halves.

10pm ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ:becky:


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Gazz said:


> 8:30 PWO 50g Whey 25g Corn flour


What's the corn flour for?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Great to see you made a journal. Should be loaded with useful info. With ref. to BigAndy's above post, Corn flour being made of corn, I thought corn had nothing of value, after all it comes out the same way it goes in so I imagine the body get's nothing outta it ?


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Corn Flour is a starchy carbohydrate and is rapidly absorbed by the body PWO.Its a cheaper but still effective alternative to the mainstream Waxy Maize starch supplements that are all the rage at the mo.Thats its value.Its also reasonably high in calories so would be effective for adding a little something extra during a bulking cycle.I put 25g in my shaker with my 50g of Whey to replenish Glycogen lost during training.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Friday 28th March 2008:

I'm well behind this week because of some family drama's so for the first time in a year i will have to train on a Saturday to do legs god damn it!Must'nt grumble though ive hit every other muscle really hard and i feel satisfiably (is that a word?) mullered everywhere.

Ive started winding down the carbs and calories now and upped the cardio in an attempt to get leaner.I'm starting to feel a bit cr*p so looking forward to having a good refeed over the weekend.

Monday:Flat bench 2xwarm up 15kg bar 4x10 @ 120kg

4x10 15kg weighted dips

4x10 30kg dumbbell pullovers

4x10 50kg rope pulldowns

4x20 Swiss ball crunches

4x10 Cable twists (wood choppers)

30 mins X trainer

Tuesday:4x10 parallel grip Lat pulldowns @ 100kg

Burn off Lats on Virtical traction machine drop from 90kg-30kg

4x10 80kg Incline bench pull.Burn off on fly machine.

4x10 40kg EZ curls 2 wide and 2 close grip

2x10 alternate db curls

30 mins X trainer

Wednesday: DRAMA 1 hour cycle in morning

Thursday: DRAMA 45 min cycle in morning

Friday:4x10 20kg lateral raises

4x10 80kg shoulder press

4x10 shrugs with 80kg bar

4x10 hanging leg lifts

45 mins X trainer


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BUMP :target:


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Tall said:


> BUMP :target:


Sh*t!

Ive been so caught up in the gym thing that im a fortnight behind!

April 10th 2008:

Both last week and this week ive trained 4 days straight so i can have friday,saturday and sunday off.I think i prefer it that way as opposed to the usual wednesday off.I do feel very tired today after 40mins X trainer then deads and legs,which i normally do on a friday but its comforting to know that thats it now till monday.Ive got a freezer full of plain white fish,frozen chicken breasts,100% beef 1/4 pounders.6 tubs of cottage cheese,2 trays of 15 eggs,a block of cheddar cheese,2 bags of sweet potatos,8 pints of semi milk,2 jars of peanut butter,a loaf of Hovis wholemeal,wholeweat pasta,fresh broccoli and a big bunch of banans!And yes i hear you all say 'he's gonna eat the lot'.Damn right i am,lol. :biggrin:

Monday:Bridges 4x10

Chest press olympic bench 4x10 100kg

Incline chest press machine 4x10 70kg-30kg

decline cable flys 4x10 30kg each side

Tricep straight bar pull downs 4x10 50kg

Cable (woodchopper twists) 4x10 35kg

Hanging leg lifts 4x10

decline sit ups 4x10

Tuesday:40 mins X trainer

Seated rows 4x10 112kg

Deads 4x8-10 110kg

Parallel grip lat pull downs 4x10 115kg

Reverse flys 4x10 56kg-21kg to kill off

Preacher curls 4x10 40kg

High cable curls 4x10 40kg-15kg

Wednesday: DB lateral raises10 reps from 12kg db to 25kg db then back down.

Shrugs barbell 4x10 90kg

DB Anterior delt raise 4x10 20kg db

Front neck plate crunches 20kg plate

4x20 swiss ball crunches

Thursday:40mins X trainer

Deads 4x10 110kg

Squats 4x10 240kg

Calve raises on leg press 4x10 170kg

Friday:EAT

Saturday:EAT

Sunday:EAT


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Gazz,

How come you're doing Cardio pre workout...?

How come your deads are < 50% of your Squats...?

4x10 Squats @ 240kg...? That puts you with a 'raw' 1rm between 300kg and 350kg - in which case why aren't you Powerlifting....?

Many questions I know


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Tall said:


> Gazz,
> 
> How come you're doing Cardio pre workout...?
> 
> ...


You're a f***ing pain! :fencing:

I like to hit the X trainer first,gets me going.You have to bear in mind that im running 500mg of T.E./EW at the mo and my dead and squat strength really has broken through the sound barrier.My range is 160kg-170kg natty on squats and 80-90kg on deads so im just as bemused as you are.But i like it.The same can't be said for upper body which is a bit strange ive actually dropped 10kg on bench but that could be down to the long lay off because of the bad shoulder!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Mate if you can do 4x10 @ 240kg on Squats you really should look into PL - you'd do well. You can turn up just to do single lifts at some meets, both equipped and raw. (Most comps aren't tested) Are you hitting competition depth...?

Strange on the deadlifts - my deads are 40-60kgs ahead of my squat


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

I guess i do have strong legs.I put it down to years of block/beaming.Ive never attempted a single power rep ive never had the gym time or opportunity so i have no idea how much i could squat or pull in one go.What is comp depth?I can hear Pikey comin'.I don't drop below 45 degrees,if thats right?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Gazz said:


> I guess i do have strong legs.I put it down to years of block/beaming.Ive never attempted a single power rep ive never had the gym time or opportunity so i have no idea how much i could squat or pull in one go.What is comp depth?I can hear Pikey comin'.I don't drop below 45 degrees,if thats right?


Comp depth is approx a 90deg angle between your ankle-knee-hip

I used to think it was 90deg between your ankle-knee-bottom of your hammie. Sadly not


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

Very heavy squat there mate, i get a bigger increase on squats than any other exercise whilst on cycle


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

wigz said:


> Very heavy squat there mate, i get a bigger increase on squats than any other exercise whilst on cycle


Thanks wigz.Its still alot less than some of the guys i train with so im always chasing in my mind which is a good thing i guess?


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

240kg squat?! Nice one mate.


----------



## BCC (Apr 14, 2008)

Great job Chase!

This is you: At Large Nutrition - Your number one choice for nutritional supplements.

right bud?

Keep up the good work!


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## BCC (Apr 14, 2008)

What's wrong?

Are you mad you got caught stealing someone elses pictures?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

What's up...?


----------



## BCC (Apr 14, 2008)

Gazz's photochopped enchanced avatar is not a picture of himself and should be taken down.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

ooops, BUSTED !!!

in fairness to gazz, did he ever claim it was him in the avatar ?

dude, just put your photo up, i'm sure you've got a good physique anyway. you're certainly very strong.

by the way, that ain't me in my avatar.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

LOL.

Gazz - if you do a video of your deads and 10x240kg Squat Bodyworks and Pikey will happily have a look for you. Something must be wrong if you can Squat that heavy but your deads are much lighter (50% lighter)

I was chatting to some of the competing UK Powerlifters I know, they were saying if you can Squat 10x240kg to comp depth then you really ought to consider competing, but a video is the best way to establish potential.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

BCC said:


> What's wrong?
> 
> Are you mad you got caught stealing someone elses pictures?


No im mad a gutless half man did'nt even have the god damn common courtesy to ruin my journal with his own profile he had to knock up an anonymous one to start his little hate campaign.Tell you what big man,ill PM you my address and you can come round and teach me a lesson hows that?ffs!!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Gazz said:


> No im mad a gutless half man did'nt even have the god damn common courtesy to ruin my journal with his own profile he had to knock up an anonymous one to start his little hate campaign.Tell you what big man,ill PM you my address and you can come round and teach me a lesson hows that?ffs!!!


He's unlikely to pay for his airfare from the states for a 'beef' started on teh interweb...


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

BCC said:


> Gazz's photochopped enchanced avatar is not a picture of himself and should be taken down.


ffs! So Tall has to remove his badge,Bodyworks has to remove his chick,FatBoy,Cella,Splinter etc also have to remove their avartar's because they're not picture's of themselves?Why don't YOU just be YOURSELF instead of this BCC cr*p?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Where abouts do you train Gazz? the university? I thought the gyms in Bath were s**t fern and chrome jobs since the one near the police station got closed down.

240kg x 10 is a big squat nice.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Tall said:


> LOL.
> 
> Gazz - if you do a video of your deads and 10x240kg Squat Bodyworks and Pikey will happily have a look for you. Something must be wrong if you can Squat that heavy but your deads are much lighter (50% lighter)


I have to dissagree.Nothings wrong.My mate Aaron squats 280kg but can't deadlift for sh*t.At 110kg my groin pulls and is very painful throughout the pull so increasing the weight by 50% won't be happening anytime soon,im sorry if that's none compliant with the statistics.

Never realised i would become the victim of a whitch hunt so thanks for that.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

someone's touched a nerve here.

'tis a strange choice of avatar, a novice competitor from a foreign country.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Gazz said:


> I have to dissagree.Nothings wrong.My mate Aaron squats 280kg but can't deadlift for sh*t.At 110kg my groin pulls and is very painful throughout the pull so increasing the weight by 50% won't be happening anytime soon,im sorry if that's none compliant with the statistics.
> 
> Never realised i would become the victim of a whitch hunt so thanks for that.


PMSL. Someone's touchy today.

At 240kg x 10 that puts your Squat numbers up with some of the best lifters in the country, putting you on par for example with Chris Jenkins in the 90kg class.

If my Squats were on par with Chris's, and yet my deadlift was <50% and someone offered to have a look over it I'd be over the moon - especially given the fact you had previously said you were bemused as to why your numbers were so polarised.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

:becky:

Is 240kg really that amazing?I thought Chris was in the 300kg plus range.Natty i struggle to squeeze out a leg session at 170kg.But 5-6 weeks equipped and i started to add every set until i reached 230kg.The following week i warmed up,then started at 200kg.Added until i hit 240kg!When im raw again it will drop back down.So i guess it bottoms down to good oils.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Gazz said:


> :becky:
> 
> Is 240kg really that amazing?I thought Chris was in the 300kg plus range.Natty i struggle to squeeze out a leg session at 170kg.But 5-6 weeks equipped and i started to add every set until i reached 230kg.The following week i warmed up,then started at 200kg.Added until i hit 240kg!When im raw again it will drop back down.So i guess it bottoms down to good oils.


4 x 10 x 240 would put you with a 'raw' single (wraps and a belt...) in the range of 300 to 350.

Equipped...? Well you could add say 40kg for arguments sake.

Erring on the side of caution that puts you at an Equipped squat of 320kg in the 90kg class. With correct PL training and the right Squat suit, even more.

Hence the video request :becky:


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

F**k the squat suit and wraps,don't need 'em.ok ok i'll make a vid!!!

FFS!!!


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

And seeing as im not allowed to be a Chase Doyle fan anymore ive puts up pics of myself so you can all calm down and go back to your normal lives...

...move along,nothing to see here its just a Gazz!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Gazz said:


> And seeing as im not allowed to be a Chase Doyle fan anymore ive puts up pics of myself so you can all calm down and go back to your normal lives...
> 
> ...move along,nothing to see here its just a Gazz!


Wheres your Tat gone...?:becky:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Gazz said:


> F**k the squat suit and wraps,don't need 'em.ok ok i'll make a vid!!!
> 
> FFS!!!


Lol. I'm tempted to get one - pretty much everyone competes equipped these days.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

I just rang my mate to confirm i had the numbers right and yes,he said it before i had chance to ask.My last leg sesh i was hitting 240!

Your making me feel like ive lost a marble or two.Is there much money to be made in powerlifting? lol


----------



## navajas (Apr 15, 2008)

Gazz said:


> And seeing as im not allowed to be a Chase Doyle fan anymore ive puts up pics of myself so you can all calm down and go back to your normal lives...
> 
> ...move along,nothing to see here its just a Gazz!


Do you know who the hell you r talking to? BCC is the REAL CHASE DOYL. You say youre a fan of Chase Doyl yet u were disrespecting him in your posts. N stop fraudin, cuz u used to claim that the avatar was urs, don't come with this bullshit that ur a Chase Doyl fan. On your profile people were complimenting ur physique n u were sayin thanks like its u in the avatar.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Real can of worms today :becky:

navajas - will you be sticking around to provide helpful and constructive input...? Or are you just here to drag Gazz's name through the mud...?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

While I'm at it.... :becky:

Will the real Slim Shady please stand up...?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Mockery is the greatest form of flattery....First off Gazz I could give 2 sh1ts what you or anyone looks like...you've been very helpful to me and many others here...so please don't let this be a issue...I for one am not bothered by it...If this other person is the person who's picture you had up...then he should have introduced himself and given you the oppertunity to say hi and explain yourself if you felt it was necessary...These 2 ppl will be gone soon they have no reason to stay...they done what they came for and now they can leave...you will stay and continue to help others...and allow others to help you, even when you don't know you need help...Hope to read more post from you soon...Cheers


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

navajas said:


> Do you know who the hell you r talking to? BCC is the REAL CHASE DOYL. You say youre a fan of Chase Doyl yet u were disrespecting him in your posts. N stop fraudin, cuz u used to claim that the avatar was urs, don't come with this bullshit that ur a Chase Doyl fan. On your profile people were complimenting ur physique n u were sayin thanks like its u in the avatar.


LOL

"Do i know who the hell im talking to?"Go on then,tell me who im taliking to.FFS,are you a hardman are you?Wanna kick my a$$ yeh,show me whats what,LOL.Don't make me laugh,you're a worm.I don't care if BCC is the real Chase Doyle or the fact that you are his boyfriend backing him up.You want something real to cry about then come round.I'll take you both outside and give the pair of you a good slap.I never said the pics were me Sherlock and when i said 'thanks' to compliments,it was tongue in cheek!Before you stop for a nappy change it might be in your best interests to learn proper English before coming on to a UK forum and splurting out undecipherable,hill Billy nonsense.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Internet fights are as gay as a handbag full of rainbows...

at the end of the day its just the internet.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Internet fights are as gay as a handbag full of rainbows...
> 
> at the end of the day its just the internet.


PMSL - Wogi and his one liners


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> Mockery is the greatest form of flattery....First off Gazz I could give 2 sh1ts what you or anyone looks like...you've been very helpful to me and many others here...so please don't let this be a issue...I for one am not bothered by it...If this other person is the person who's picture you had up...then he should have introduced himself and given you the oppertunity to say hi and explain yourself if you felt it was necessary...These 2 ppl will be gone soon they have no reason to stay...they done what they came for and now they can leave...you will stay and continue to help others...and allow others to help you, even when you don't know you need help...Hope to read more post from you soon...Cheers


Thanks Cella.

If i have angered or offended anyone on this forum then i apologise sincerly.I enjoy this site very much.I like all of you and your intelligence,helpfullness and good humour,thats why i stick around and attempt to be of help as often as i can.I have very good reasons for not having a pic of myself up,mainly to avoid being spotted by people that i know,epecially at work!Im sure you'll understand what i mean.It does'nt bother me what two spotty kids from accross the pond think or have to say about it.Its all of you i like and respect.It does'nt matter what pic you have in your avvy,its the contribution you make!

I love the fact that my journal has turned into an episode of Judge Judy,very gratifying!


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Internet fights are as gay as a handbag full of rainbows...
> 
> at the end of the day its just the internet.


lmao

Where did you get that from.You're right of course wogi but i thought i'd punch out of my corner while im here doing neck!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Gazz said:


> Thanks Cella.
> 
> If i have angered or offended anyone on this forum then i apologise sincerly.I enjoy this site very much.I like all of you and your intelligence,helpfullness and good humour,thats why i stick around and attempt to be of help as often as i can.*I have very good reasons for not having a pic of myself up,mainly to avoid being spotted by people that i know,epecially at work!*Im sure you'll understand what i mean.It does'nt bother me what two spotty kids from accross the pond think or have to say about it.Its all of you i like and respect.It does'nt matter what pic you have in your avvy,its the contribution you make!
> 
> I love the fact that my journal has turned into an episode of Judge Judy,very gratifying!


Thats fair enough dude.

You will, however, get less 'grief' if you don't post up pics which aren't you, in a manner which presents them as being you.

Ala your profile with the headphones photo and the one with the comment of "the Mrs is just out of shot etc etc etc"


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Gazz said:


> lmao
> 
> Where did you get that from.You're right of course wogi but i thought i'd punch out of my corner while im here doing neck!


Ahh I think I saw it on a Derick anthony thread on getbig...

So where abouts do you train Gazz? the uni gym in Bath is exelent.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Ahh I think I saw it on a Derick anthony thread on getbig...
> 
> So where abouts do you train Gazz? the uni gym in Bath is exelent.


Is that gym near the police station still there...?


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

would just like to point out that Gazz used to have a pic of himself as his avi, way before that Chase shot, anyone who has been on this site longer than five minutes would realise that the pic in question wasn't Gazz, and most reasonable people wouldn't give a rats ass. For the record, I am not Mr Muscle or Jonny Depp.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Tall said:


> PMSL - Wogi and his one liners


YES!!! Love this pic Tall! So many keyboard warriors out there.:jerkit:


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Ive not trained in Bath itself for a long time.I know there's now an aptly named Equipoise gym in Hetling court and Phase One on the upper Bristol road.Not sure about the gym by the cop shop i think it closed down a while ago.I go out of town with the boys to the smaller towns where its nice and quiet and you don't have to wait 20 minutes to do chest!Peak Physique in Swindon is awsome,its like an aircraft hanger.Everybodies gym in Swindon used to be great but that place has gone the way of the Pear aswell i think.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Yea the one by the police station closed when the owner died..

I never trained in the swindon gyms there a bit out of my way, I go to the country bumkin haven that is Radstock.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Internet fights are as gay as a handbag full of rainbows...

possibly the best one liner ever


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

well that was a entertaining read.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Gazz said:


> Thanks Cella.
> 
> If i have angered or offended anyone on this forum then i apologise sincerly.I enjoy this site very much.I like all of you and your intelligence,helpfullness and good humour,thats why i stick around and attempt to be of help as often as i can.*I have very good reasons for not having a pic of myself up,mainly to avoid being spotted by people that i know,epecially at work!*Im sure you'll understand what i mean.It does'nt bother me what two spotty kids from accross the pond think or have to say about it.Its all of you i like and respect.It does'nt matter what pic you have in your avvy,its the contribution you make!
> 
> I love the fact that my journal has turned into an episode of Judge Judy,very gratifying!


Some questions Gazz if I may...

If thats the case (no photos due to fear of being spotted by work colleague), is it actually you in the photos in your profile...? Or is it Stone Cold Steve Austin...?

Jaycen - Is Mrs Gazz actually Mrs Gazz...? Or is the Mrs Gazz not Mrs Gazz...? Or is Mrs Gazz actually not Mrs Gazz, and in fact Mr Gazz's mistress from Swansea...? If the former, why the need for the latter as Mrs Gazz looks somewhat fair of face.

And where did the back tattoo go...? The big one, not the small ones on your neck and shoulder.

And is it Gazz or Jaycen? Or is it Stone Cold...?

Is Little Gazz actually Little Gazz...?

I am somewhat confuzzled :becky:


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Thats THE most confusing interrogation ive received since i was arrested on suspision of Lama poaching,impersonating a midget and claiming incapcity benefit for a blind sniper!

All the pics of me are me!The pic of my son is my son,the pic of my lovely Steph is a pic a my lovely Steph.The mistress has been given her marching orders ever since me and Mrs Gazz vowed to stop acting like the love interest in Grange Hill and treat each other with a bit of respect.Im not a cheating rat,we're both as bad as each other.The back tattoo was of my mate Ryan.I was behind the camera!Paranoid episode over.I don't think the stiffs i work with will be visiting a bodybuilding/Training forum anytime this millenium so i can be me.Sorry for the misleading info.My son and his school friends call me stone cold,my mother christened me Jaycen but everyone knows me as Gazz!

Who said life was simple?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Gazz said:


> Thats THE most confusing interrogation ive received since i was arrested on suspision of Lama poaching,impersonating a midget and claiming incapcity benefit for a blind sniper!
> 
> All the pics of me are me!The pic of my son is my son,the pic of my lovely Steph is a pic a my lovely Steph.The mistress has been given her marching orders ever since me and Mrs Gazz vowed to stop acting like the love interest in Grange Hill and treat each other with a bit of respect.Im not a cheating rat,we're both as bad as each other.The back tattoo was of my mate Ryan.I was behind the camera!Paranoid episode over.I don't think the stiffs i work with will be visiting a bodybuilding/Training forum anytime this millenium so i can be me.Sorry for the misleading info.My son and his school friends call me stone cold,my mother christened me Jaycen but everyone knows me as Gazz!
> 
> Who said life was simple?


Thats cleared that up faster than Clearasil cleared up my spots. :becky:


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Tall said:


> Thats cleared that up faster than Clearasil cleared up my spots. :becky:


Good.:nod:

Is that you in your avvy?Looking good mate.Im off down town now gotta get me a handbag full of rainbows!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Gazz said:


> Good.:nod:
> 
> Is that you in your avvy?Looking good mate.Im off down town now gotta get me a handbag full of rainbows!


Not me no. I'm much uglier.

Its bait for BCC, TO, CC, Sender and any other email related users to challenge me about having a photo as my avatar.

How on earth they found you on here, from all the way across the pond I don't know.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Tall said:


> Not me no. I'm much uglier.
> 
> Its bait for BCC, TO, CC, Sender and any other email related users to challenge me about having a photo as my avatar.
> 
> How on earth they found you on here, from all the way across the pond I don't know.


LOL.I thought so.That it was bait,not that you were uglier!!!BCC was,apparently Mr Sullivan - Doyle himself.Come all the way over from Getbig to sort me out.I must say i do feel thoroughly diciplined now.Like an S.A.S. tea boy!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Gazz said:


> LOL.I thought so.That it was bait,not that you were uglier!!!BCC was,apparently Mr Sullivan - Doyle himself.Come all the way over from Getbig to sort me out.I must say i do feel thoroughly diciplined now.Like an S.A.S. tea boy!


They were certainly american ip addresses. Had you been using the avatart on getbig with the same userid and a link to MC...?

Very random


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Tall said:


> They were certainly american ip addresses. Had you been using the avatart on getbig with the same userid and a link to MC...?
> 
> Very random


No,not at all.Somebody spotted me and obviously passed on there find to the 3 muskateers.Im only on MC,UKM,MT and HG.


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Why doesn't it surprise me they came from getbig...?


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

BigAndyJ said:


> Why doesn't it surprise me they came from getbig...?


Because they are the foremost authority on bodybuilding and at the peak of interweb security!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Like I said before I don't give a flying fcuk who you are...Thanks for the peanut butter sandwiches...:love:


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> Like I said before I don't give a flying fcuk who you are...Thanks for the peanut butter sandwiches...:love:


Im your friend and thats all you need to know.Pictures and avvys will come and go but my training words shall always ring true.I love you too Cell and im thinking of asking you out!Have you tried peanut butter and banana sandwiches yet?They're a WWE wrestlers bulking fave!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

peanut butter on toast with a tub of cottage chease on lovely meal


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

FAT BOY said:


> peanut butter on toast with a tub of cottage chease on lovely meal


You sick man!

We must sit down and have a chat about how peanuts and cheese must never mate with one another.Cheesenuts are an obomination!:becky:

I made the fatal error of putting a huge dollop of peanut butter in my Oats yesterday to see what i made of it and all i succeeded in making was myself almost puke!The sweet taste of the Oats and milk makes the peanut butter taste like salty,lardy poo.Bad idea!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

try it m8 its nice honest


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bump.......


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Tall said:


> Bump.......


I just sat here for 45 minutes and typed out what can can only be described as the most in depth journal post ive ever written.Diet,gram for gram.Training progress,kilo by kilo only for my laptop to lose its wireless conection and the post was lost...forever!

I am inconsolable!

22nd May 2008:

Neck bridges 10x front 10x back

Chins 3x10

Wide pulls 3x10 @ 84kg

Cambered bb rows 3x10 @ 60kg

Seated rows 3x10 @ 77kg

Deads 3x10 @ 112kg

21's 3x10 @ 30kg

Bicep Overheads 3x10 @ 20kg

Hanging lifts 3x10

Rope crunches 3x10 @ 60kg,70kg & 80kg

20 mins walking on tread.

Die!

I'm off for a week to south Wales for some sexual RnR tomorrow so hope you all have a good weekend,take care.

Gazz x


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Have a good trip...


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

2nd June 2008:

Neck bridges 4x10 back

4x10 front (I can now do front neck rolls with my hands behind my back,something i would'nt dare try a while back,am chuffed)

Flat db chest press 3x10 with pair of 45's

Incline db chest press 3x10 with 30's 25's & 20's

Dips 3x10

Chest fly's (machine) 3 sets from 92kg down to 42kg

Tricep rope pull down's 4 burn out sets till i could'nt even move 12kg!!

Biceps 3x21's

3xhammer curl's with 25's

Leg press 4x10 @ 230kg

calf raise on leg press 4x10 @ 170kg

Abs,Swiss ball crunches 3 sets

Bit of a mish mash today,after a week off i was like something that had just escaped from Bristol zoo.Will get into a proper routine again soon.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Doesn't hurt to do a little of this and a little of that after a brief layoff...get's everything moving again...


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> Doesn't hurt to do a little of this and a little of that after a brief layoff...get's everything moving again...


Absolutely Cell.It was good to get that first session out of my system.Back work today,looking forward to some meaty bent over rows and chins.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

i oftern do the same sort of thing after a week or so off, i find it helps wake my muscles up and i dont suffer as much when going back to a normal routine and lifting heavy again.


----------

